# My first go with Churro (:



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

This is my favorite picture of my guy <3
The quality is nice and he looks really photogenic so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for December 










Good luck to everyone else who entered this month as well!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Good luck, you know he is one of my favs here. <3


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice pic! Good luck!


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Awwwww thanks guys, and wow thanks Superfly! (is it fine if I just call you that?)


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

akjadestar said:


> Awwwww thanks guys, and wow thanks Superfly! (is it fine if I just call you that?)


Yeah, no problem! It gets shortened up to all kinds of things. =] 

I wanted an orange betta so bad, I just couldnt find one when I was looking!


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww well, I dunno, they must not be too common because I've never seen them in pet stores either which makes me wonder how my teacher got a hold of one...


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

People that arent actually looking for a rare betta get all the luck!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

What a beautiful boy. =) He looks so perfect!


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Why thank you 
As harsh as it may sound, I think he's by far my most pretty betta I've ever had... way healthier too... 
Can't WAIT until the voting starts!


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

I love orange bettas! Your guy looks gorgeous. I've only seen ONE @ the LFS last week, and I'm soooooooooooooooooo tempted to go back & get him.....if he's even still there!! ;-)


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks! Means a lot! You should, I really am so happy I got him I think orange is my favorite betta color... [=


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow hes pretty. i love that he is a very clean orange


----------

